# S14 Engine Swap



## sb3gt (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey All,

So I am a Mazda guy, but I will be coming into a s14 here in the near future to start as a project car. I am looking for fact based opinions on the best engine swap from the stock KA24. 

Before you start flaming 'go search ya noob' I have searched around and gathered my own opinions, but the majority of threads I come across are posted by folks who have no flippin idea what they are talking about. So I am looking for some guru's or people who actually have perfomed these swaps.

So any facts on a SR20DEt or RB26DEtt swaps would be greatly appriciated. Obviously the RB26 swap would be more difficult, but Im figuring if I am going to be putting the time and money into a swap anyway, why not go with the I6?

Thanks for any info provided. Please feel free to link any pages that have more info as well.

-SB


----------



## sb3gt (Oct 30, 2006)

On the other hand, I see S14 Silvia full front clips out there for sale as well. I would imagine with a full front clip you could do a RH drive conversion at the same time?

Any Thoughts?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

a lot of it depends on preference. if you want an Rb, go for it. if you want an SR, do that. it also depends on what you're going to be doing with the car.


the RHD conversion is a difficult process. it takes a lot of time and custom fabrication to complete it. i would just import a car from japan than actually doing the conversion.


----------



## sb3gt (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, I have done some more investigating and although it would be more unqiue I think to go with a RB25 or RB26 swap, I am partial to staying true to the Silvia and doing the SR20. 

I am not yet sure what my goals are with the car, so I guess I need to think about it a little more. 

Good point about the RHD. Something more to think about.

Its going to be a project car as I said, so I'll have all the time in the world to work on it, cost will be somewhat of a factor, but whichever way I go, Im definatey not cheaeping out on it.


----------



## sleep'n240 (Jan 11, 2006)

The SR will be a straight drop in, while an RB will require a cross memeber and one piece drive shaft. If you want RB26, you will have to go top mount manifold to clear the steering pinion. Ive done an S14 SR into my 92 S13 coupe, it even uses same motor mounts. Ive got a friend whos doin an RB26 into an S14. He plans to do a topmount single turbo. I also know someone who already has an RB25 in his S13.


----------

